
Google denied dotless one word domains - teh_klev
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/12/google_one_word_domains/
======
hollander
Quote from the article:

Among the 26 pages of proposed changes [PDF] to the contract signed by the
operators of the internet's top-level domains, the following language was
inserted:

 _If Registry Operator wishes to place any DNS resource record type or class
into its TLD DNS service (other than those listed in Sections 1.1 or 1.2
above), it must describe in detail its proposal and submit a Registry Services
Evaluation Process (RSEP) request._

That of course means nothing to anyone but a small group of DNS policy folk
but it was enough to prompt an official rebuke from the security and stability
advisory committee (SSAC) of DNS overseer ICANN, which published a strongly
worded advisory calling for the text to be deleted.

"The possible use of the RSEP process risks delegating any future evaluation
of registry proposals on dotless domains to ICANN staff, effectively
circumventing the informed NGPC Board resolution to prohibit dotless domains,"
the advisory [PDF] reads in part.

==========

I still don't understand what's going on here, but it seems like a dirty trick
by Google. Do no evil? Glad it failed!

------
gumby
Of course they aren't "dotless" \-- they all have a trailing dot!

If you're got and bothered about TLDs acting "weird", require that trailing
dot's use if there is an MX or A or AAAA attached -- so "google" won't resolve
but "google.com" and "google." would.

Personally, I consider it weird and non-general that TLDs are somehow
distinguished from any other domains.

